# Time between massage and training?



## chicken_hawk (Oct 11, 2015)

How long do you take between deep tissue work and returning to training.  I went for a 90 minute massage on Thursday night and the trained Friday and felt like a puss.

Hawk


----------



## rangerjockey (Oct 11, 2015)

*Manhood MoJo*

Hawk eat some of these manhood peppers guarenteed to prevent "puss" workouts.


----------



## Magnus82 (Oct 11, 2015)

It used to take me 3-4 days.  Now that I've been consistent with foam rolling after training and on days off,  I hardly see any difference in my training.


----------



## ASHOP (Oct 12, 2015)

chicken_hawk said:


> How long do you take between deep tissue work and returning to training.  I went for a 90 minute massage on Thursday night and the trained Friday and felt like a puss.
> 
> Hawk



I usually get mine on my OFF days. If I train TUES,THUR,FRI, then I would go either FRI eve or SAT sometime.


----------



## chicken_hawk (Oct 12, 2015)

rangerjockey said:


> Hawk eat some of these manhood peppers guarenteed to prevent "puss" workouts.



I would be in the hospital instead!


Hawk


----------



## psych (Oct 12, 2015)

Get them AFTER training sessions.  When you get them done you loose the elastic tightness you are training for.


----------



## chicken_hawk (Oct 13, 2015)

psych said:


> Get them AFTER training sessions.  When you get them done you loose the elastic tightness you are training for.



Thanks man.

Hawk


----------



## lunasal (Jun 23, 2016)

maybe half a week?


----------



## ASHOP (Jun 23, 2016)

chicken_hawk said:


> How long do you take between deep tissue work and returning to training.  I went for a 90 minute massage on Thursday night and the trained Friday and felt like a puss.
> 
> Hawk



I like doing mine after my weekly routine is complete and I have a couple of full days rest to recover.


----------

